
Community Memory Terminal - 11thEarlOfMar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_Memory
======
aex
Nice find! CM is like an early piece of platform in the digital communications
evolution. There're similarities between CM and mammoths. Both of them are
thrilling to think about, valuable to understand their contexts and
evolutions, and I would wish to have seen one in real life.

------
0db532a0
Is there anything similarly anonymous with a similar culture on the light or
dark web? I guess there is/was Usenet, but that seems to have dried up
somewhat. IRC is anonymous, but doesn't have the memory aspect.

